# Question about brewing



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

With brewed coffee, is dosing similar to espresso? E.g. would reducing dose and increasing grind fineness make a stronger drink in pour over/aeropress?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Reducing dose will reduce strength. For a stronger drink (a) increase dose (b) grind finer © hotter water (d) longer steep time (e) more stirring/agitation of the coffee slurry during brewing.

... oversimplifying but hopefully helps.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks. I've actually been making very nice pour over and aeropress drinks recently but this question popped into my head while faffing about with espresso making.


----------



## topgun23 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, useful to know


----------

